

Transform your image overlays with on-the-fly manipulation - nadavs
http://cloudinary.com/blog/transform_your_image_overlays_with_on_the_fly_manipulation

======
nadavs
How-to combine multiple images on-the-fly as overlays, while manipulating each
image overlay dynamically to match your graphic design. Sample code included
for Rails, PHP, Node, Javascript and other web frameworks.

